# Snow White and.



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

here is a couple pics i just took of Snow white (Albino) and the Lutino i got the same time, both a few days ago. I think the lutino is a boy cuz he has no markings on his tail or under his wings, the Albino is a female cuz she has had eggs before...be happy.

CLICK TO ENLARGE PHOTOS.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They are both beautiful birds, I know some say you can see the markings or spots on a lutino but even under bright lights some are just to light to see we thought our Minnie might be a male because we couldn't see any no matter how hard we looked and she is female.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful birds


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very pretty


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

They both gorgeous. One day I'll have an albino....


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Such beautiful birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwwww. Gorgeous!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are Beautiful!! You know a male Lutino is a little less common than a hen. Does it act like a boy? How old? I assume the Whiteface Lutino you got is somewhere over a year since she has had eggs. Do you have a name yet for the Lutino?....Congrats on aquiring such beauties!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually i am not sure of the sex of the lutino, i am going by the spots under the wings, or lack of them, So im not sure but ill see. The albino AKA Snow White is about 3 yrs or so from what the previous owner said. 
She said she bought her about 3 years ago and she was a baby . 
I do have 2 other lutinos and i think there both male but i had them for a few yrs now, there kinda GAY i think but they just hang out and eat my food and such, anyway... be happy 




sweetrsue said:


> They are Beautiful!! You know a male Lutino is a little less common than a hen. Does it act like a boy? How old? I assume the Whiteface Lutino you got is somewhere over a year since she has had eggs. Do you have a name yet for the Lutino?....Congrats on aquiring such beauties!


----------

